# Pregnant swordtail?



## semisweetgracie (Sep 21, 2008)

I got two swordtails @ Petco about a month or two ago. The lady assured me they were both Female, as I didn't really want fry. A couple days ago, I noticed a sword-tail on one. Dosen't that mean its a male? And my other female suddenly go very fat. Is there a way I can know for sure that she it pregnant or not? If so, should I iscolate her? I dont have another tank, should I buy one? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Ah, good old nature strikes again 

Basically, one of two things has happened. This male who was once female was old and no longer fertile, so the sex has changed to male. Many fish, including swordtails have the ability to change sex under certain situations if the need arises. Your fish want to breed, it's instinct.

Or, your fish was male in the first place. Sometimes male swords are a bit slow in developing the secondary sex characteristics. So, no surprises.

Your fish is probably pregnant. Here are a few links on breeding swords.
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/Fishlore_Breeding_Livebearers.html
http://maximwebsite.tripod.com/swordtailbreeding.html


----------



## semisweetgracie (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks, should i get another tank or just a breeder box/net?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Depends on how pregnant she is. You can set up a new tank for her, but make sure it's cycled before you put her in. You can put some of the filter media and gravel from your tank into that tank to help it cycle. That should make the cycling process go pretty quick.

It'd be easier for longterm purposes to set up a new tank. Then you can simply move her to the original tank and leave the fry in the new tank to grow.

Swords are bigger than guppies and platies, which breeder nets and boxes work fine for, so there may be some stress issues involved with that route. I'd set up another tank, if possible.


----------



## semisweetgracie (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks, ill try to get a new tank


----------



## semisweetgracie (Sep 21, 2008)

I also have this short clyinder thing with pretty small holes on the sides. Its not meant for a tank, it has paint on it. should I put it in?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you want to use it as a breeder box? I wouldn't use anything for a breeder box, unless it's designed for that. I wouldn't really use a breeder box either . 

Some paint can be harmless, but unless you know what's in it, there's no telling. Also, fry are pretty tiny, so the holes may not be small enough to keep them in and other things out.


----------



## semisweetgracie (Sep 21, 2008)

my other fish could not get in, its not a breeders box, its just a thing that i could put in the tank, like a decoration. Also, she dosent have a gravid spot. Maybe I just cant see it because she is bright orange.


----------



## semisweetgracie (Sep 21, 2008)

how much would a breeder box cost?


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

breeder box are pretty cheep 4-7 dollars depending on which size you get it


----------

